# Working under my fathers name



## Mahfuz Kawn (Dec 28, 2015)

I am working under my dads name in uber. My insurance is also my dads, but I'm under his insurance. If I get in an accident will there be any issues with either uber or insurance company?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

If getting deactivated or having an insurance claim denied would not be an "issue" you are golden.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

Why aren't you doing Uber under your own name? How old are you? Play by the rules like the rest of us are.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

One of the many advantages of not getting your fingerprints done. You can be whoever you want to be.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Mahfuz Kawn said:


> I am working under my dads name in uber. My insurance is also my dads, but I'm under his insurance. If I get in an accident will there be any issues with either uber or insurance company?


Here is some more info from him:
*Working under my fathers name


Mahfuz Kawn said:



So I signed up for uber under my dads name, the profile of uber. But under the raiser tax information it's under my name and social security. If I filed for taxes would there be any problems?

Click to expand...

*


----------

